

How The Apple Tablet Could Ruin Computing  - scientifics
http://www.popsci.com/gear-amp-gadgets/article/2009-08/how-apple-tablet-could-ruin-computing

======
russell
He says that Apple could lock down the tablet like it does the iPhone, only
allowing Apple approved apps. And that would ruin computing. Well, I wouldnt
buy an Apple tablet. Someone else will sell me a computer. Maybe it wont be as
stylish, but it will run what I want. It aint so, that whatever Apple wants,
the rest of us will gladly accept.

------
sophacles
Ugh, after reading that article I have that same feeling as when I
accidentally stop the remote on fox news.

------
scblock
This doesn't make any sense. The only way this speculation could ruin
computing is if it somehow also meant that all other computers stopped
working.

------
TallGuyShort
In the same sense that Bing 'killed' Google, and HTML 5 is going to 'kill'
Flash, and Firefox 'killed' IE, then yes - Apple is going to kill computing.

